# Blot name from Book of Life



## Claudiu (Nov 14, 2009)

I was discussing Perseverance of the Saints this summer with someone and we got to a point where she told me that people can be "blotted" out of the "Book of Life". The passage she was referring to is: 

Rev. 3:5 "_The one who conquers will be clothed thus in white garments, and I will never blot his name out of the book of life. I will confess his name before my Father and before his angels_."

Reading this, one could incorrectly assume the Arminian point of view of salvation (based on works). The reason is that the name of a person was once written in and there is the potential that a name can be blotted out based on the "I will never blot his name out" which would suggest that one has to "conquer" to not be blotted out. If one does not conquer then he will have his name blotted out, making salvation based on works. *In other words, the line of thinking (Arminian) is that when one is saved his name is written in the Book of Life. However, if that person does not conquer the world, which in this case would be through works, then his name will be blotted out of the Book of Life. On the other hand, if the person does conquer, then his name will not be blotted out. * In my opinion, the reason that a person would come to this way of thinking would be that if it is mentioned that the one who conquers will not have his name blotted out, the logical conclusion of the one who does not conquer will be for his name to be blotted out. 

My question is: What exactly is meant by this verse.? The context of the verse is: 

Rev. 3:1-6: "And to the angel of the church in Sardis write: 'The words of him(A) who has the seven spirits of God and the seven stars.
"_'I know your works. You have the reputation(B) of being alive,(C) but you are dead. 2Wake up, and strengthen what remains and is about to die, for I have not found your works(D) complete in the sight of my God. 3(E) Remember, then, what you received and heard. Keep it, and repent. If you will not wake up,(F) I will come(G) like a thief, and you will not know at what hour I will come against you. 4Yet you have still a few names in Sardis, people who have not(H) soiled their garments, and they will walk with me(I) in white, for they are(J) worthy. 5(K) The one who conquers will be clothed thus in white garments, and I will never(L) blot his name out of(M) the book of life.(N) I will confess his name before my Father and before his angels. 6(O) He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.'_

Another question is: What conquer specifically means here?
And how to refute this way of thinking?-specifically with the "Book of Life", which people take literally or metaphorically. (many Arminian people I've talked to believe in this "having ones name taken out literally because of not staying faithful to the end" mentality). 

I don't know if I made my question clear or if it's understandable. Let me know. I can elaborate on it some more perhaps.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a logical leap. The Lord doesn't speak of anyone being blotted out of the book of life, He only speaks of not blotting out the names of His elect. It is sad that a verse of such comfort is twisted it to bring doubt into men's souls. Compare it with other Scriptures...
_
"All that the Father gives Me will come to Me, and the one who comes to Me I will by no means cast out" (John 6:37)

Who is he who overcomes the world, but he who believes that Jesus is the Son of God? (1 John 5:5)_ 

Here is John Gill's exposition of the passage...

And I will not blot out his name out of the book of life; by which is meant the choice of persons to everlasting life and salvation; and this being signified by a book, and by writing names in it, shows the exact knowledge God has of his elect, the value he has for them, his remembrance of them, his love to them, and care for them; and that this election is of particular persons by name, and is sure and certain; for those whose names are written in it shall never be blotted out, they will always remain in the number of God's elect, and can never become reprobates, or shall ever perish; because of the unchangeableness of the nature and love of God, the firmness of his purposes, the omnipotence of his arm, the death and intercession of Christ for them, their union to him, and being in him, the impossibility of their seduction by false teachers, and the security of their persons, grace, and glory in Christ, and in whose keeping this book of life is; which respects not this temporal life, that belongs to the book of providence, but a spiritual and eternal life, from whence it has its name,


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 14, 2009)

Um, the blotting out is probably just in reference to covenanted members of church visible while those who aren't blotted out are those who are true members of Christ and the church.

Uh, I just realized you two are baptists, I have always wondered what baptists do with this passage since there is no actual benefit of being in the church visible via the covenant of grace in the baptist system...hmmmm.....


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

It is really an argument from silence. There is not a positive affirmation of anyone being blotted out of the book.


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 14, 2009)

Even if there were evidence it wouldn't be a problem, we would simply say "the book" records every single member of the Covenant of Grace, both the justified in Christ and the damned in sin(yes, that is those who have never had justifying faith in Christ). The ones who are NOT blotted out are those who are righteous IN Christ, the ones who ARE blotted out are those who are NOT righteous in Christ and thus not fit for heaven, they are UNrighteous. They are in covenant and are cursed by virtue of being in that covenant rather than blessed(as the TRUE elect are) because they did not have justifying faith in Christ.

However I do not know what the baptist would say...


----------



## akennethjr (Nov 14, 2009)

*Lamb's Book of Life*

It is a fascinating discussion of whether or not we can be blotted out of the Book of Life.

Whether the following verse can absolutely answer the question it is a point of interest on the subject.

The verse is found in Revelation 17:8, "...whose names were not written in the book of life from the foundation of the world..." AV.

At least it is something to ponder. Were our names put in the Book of Life before man was made?

Somebody help me to understand this.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Nov 14, 2009)

charliejunfan said:


> Um, the blotting out is probably just in reference to covenanted members of church visible while those who aren't blotted out are those who are true members of Christ and the church.
> 
> Uh, I just realized you two are baptists, I have always wondered what baptists do with this passage since there is no actual benefit of being in the church visible via the covenant of grace in the baptist system...hmmmm.....



_And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works. And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works. And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death. *And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.*_

It seems this passage of Scripture indicates that to be written in the book of life is to be one of God's sheep, and not something that is true of every visible church member.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TeachingTulip (Nov 14, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> I was discussing Perseverance of the Saints this summer with someone and we got to a point where she told me that people can be "blotted" out of the "Book of Life". The passage she was referring to is:
> 
> Rev. 3:5 "_The one who conquers will be clothed thus in white garments, and I will never blot his name out of the book of life. I will confess his name before my Father and before his angels_."
> 
> Reading this, one could incorrectly assume the Arminian point of view of salvation (based on works). The reason is that the name of a person was once written in and there is the potential that a name can be blotted out based on the "I will never blot his name out" which would suggest that one has to "conquer" to not be blotted out. If one does not conquer then he will have his name blotted out, making salvation based on works. *In other words, the line of thinking (Arminian) is that when one is saved his name is written in the Book of Life. However, if that person does not conquer the world, which in this case would be through works, then his name will be blotted out of the Book of Life. On the other hand, if the person does conquer, then his name will not be blotted out. *



This Scripture is a promise, not a threat. 

Only one person "conquered" sin and actually overcame the curse of death, through His obedient works according to Law, and that was the Person of God the Son.

All the elect of God are represented in His person and by His mediation, and are securely (eternally) written in the Lamb's Book, for He is their High Priest forever, before God.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 15, 2009)

akennethjr said:


> It is a fascinating discussion of whether or not we can be blotted out of the Book of Life.
> 
> Whether the following verse can absolutely answer the question it is a point of interest on the subject.
> 
> ...



Our names were put into the book of life before the universe was created. Election is prior to the founding of the world - and the book of life is the book of the elect... whose membership is secured prior to creation. See Ephesians 1:4, e.g.


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not picking up on the Baptist clues.

But anyways, thank you all for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## NRB (Nov 17, 2009)

GOD does not use white-out. It's not biblical.


----------



## A.J. (Nov 17, 2009)

Piper makes a good analysis of Rev. 3:5 and similar verses here: 

Can the Regenerate Be Erased from the Book of Life? :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library

He notes (emphasis his),



> The promise “I will not erase his name from the book of life,” does not necessarily imply that some _do_ have their names erased. It simply says to the one who is in the book and who conquers in faith: I will never wipe out your name. In other words, being erased is a fearful prospect which I will not allow to happen. I will keep you safe in the book. That is one of the promises made to those who persevere and conquer. It does _not_ say that those who fail to conquer and fall away from Christ were written in the book and got erased.


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 17, 2009)

A.J. said:


> Piper makes a good analysis of Rev. 3:5 and similar verses here:
> 
> Can the Regenerate Be Erased from the Book of Life? :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library
> 
> ...




Thank you. This article was just what I was looking for (and he mentioned other texts that are used the same way by people and he refuted those opposing views). He articulated the response I was looking for very well! Perfect.


----------



## coramdeo (Nov 17, 2009)

For God to have to blot out a name He had written (before the foundation) would, to me, imply He had imperfect knowledge of the future which is not possible!


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Nov 20, 2009)

*Four Views on "the Book of Life"*

Here's my take for what it's worth:

*Relevant Passages*
(1) OT passages (Exo. 32:31-33; Psa. 69:28; Isa. 4:3; Ezek. 13:9; Dan. 12:1)
(2) NT passages (Luke 10:20; Phil. 4:3; Heb. 12:23; Rev. 3:5; 13:8; 17:8; 20:12, 15; 21:27).

*Various Views*

*(1) The Arminian position: The Book of Believers*
Problem: contradicts other clear teaching in Scripture regarding the perseverance of the saints (Jer 32:40; Jn 10:28-29; 1Pet 1:5).​*(2) The first Calvinist position: The Book of All Living*
(a)The encouragement of having one’s name written in the book of life would lose its force if all living humans, saved or unsaved, were included (cf. Luke 10:20; Phil 4:3).

(b)The Bible seems to locate the writing of one’s name in the book of life not at one’s physical birth, but rather in eternity past (Rev 13:8; 17:8).​*(3)The second Calvinist position: The Book of the Elect*
(a)Strong points
·The Bible clearly places enrollment in eternity past (Rev 13:8; 17:8; cf. Acts 13:48).
·It is consistent with a number of the references (Dan 12:1; Heb 12:23; Rev 13:8; 17:8; 20:12, 15; 21:27).
·The contexts in which some of these references appear seem to contrast the elect with the non-elect (cf. Rev 17:8 with 14).

(b)Weak points
·First: some passages seem to base enrollment in the book of life (or the assurance thereof) upon one’s current profession, rather than in election). For example, when Jesus tells His disciples to rejoice that their names were recorded in heaven, I don’t believe that He was disclosing the secret decree of God to these disciples, because one of them—Judas Iscariot—is clearly not one of the elect. It’s better to base the encouragement of these words in this context upon their current profession. On the basis of their professed attachment to Christ, they were enrolled in the New Covenant community of God’s people. The same is true when Paul refers to Clement and “the rest of [his] fellow workers.” At the time of his writing, “the rest of Paul’s fellow workers” included a man named Demas (Col 4:14; Phlm 1:24). According to 2 Timothy 4:10, Demas later apostatized from the faith. Therefore, I don’t think Paul is revealing his knowledge of God’s decree. If he is referring to their election, then he’s basing it upon their present profession and service to Christ. 
·Second: some passages, like the one before us (cf. Exo 32; Psa 69), seem to imply the possibility of erasure. This possibility seems to be inconsistent with the idea of election.​*(4)The third Calvinist position: The Book of Professing Christians*
(a)Strong points
·Does justice to passages that seem to base enrollment in book of life upon one’s present profession and attachment to Christ (Luke 10:20; Phil 4:3).
·Also does justice to the conditional nature of one’s inclusion in the book of life (Rev 3:5; cf. 20:12, 15). 

(b)Weak point: The Bible clearly links enrollment in the book of life with election (Rev 13:8; 17:8; cf. Acts 13:48).​*Conclusion: Which view do you believe is correct? *

We are probably most inclined to identify the “book of life,” as the book of the elect. This view seems to have the most Scriptural support. We can harmonize this position with Revelation 3:5 by arguing that that the positive promise does not have to imply a negative threat or possibility of erasure. As a parallel passage, consider Matthew 12:31-32:
Matt 12:31 "Therefore I say to you, any sin and blasphemy shall be forgiven people, but blasphemy against the Spirit shall not be forgiven. 32 "Whoever speaks a word against the Son of Man, it shall be forgiven him; but whoever speaks against the Holy Spirit, it shall not be forgiven him, either in this age or in the age to come.​If we were to press the opposite inference from this passage, then not only would we grant the possibility of forgiveness “in this age,” but we would have to grant the possibility of forgiveness “in the age to come.” In fact, this is one of the verses appealed to by the Roman Catholic Church to support the doctrine of purgatory. However, it is not necessary to press the opposite inference. In other words, Jesus’ point is not to extend the possibility of forgiveness into the age to come. Rather the point is purely negative. He is giving the strongest warning possible. It could be paraphrased this way: “Whoever speaks against the Holy Spirit, it shall not be forgiven him, no not ever!”

In the same way, we might argue that the strong promise of Revelation 3:5 was never intended to imply the possibility of erasure from the book. Rather, Jesus simply wants to underscore the security of the believer—“I will by no means erase his name from the book of life.” 

This may be the way to interpret Revelation 3:5. However, I am not completely satisfied with it for at least two reasons:
1.The promise clearly seems to be limited to “overcomers” [i.e., those who persevere to the end], and therefore is conditional.

2.The immediate and larger context do contain a number of threats (Rev 3:3; cf. 2:5, 16; 23; 3:16).​In my opinion, a better solution is to combine the third and fourth views together. Viewed objectively, our election is unconditional and is based upon God’s decree in eternity. He whose name was written in the Lamb’s book of life from the foundation of the world has been predestined to glory, and he can never have his name erased from that book (Rom 8:29-30; Rev 17:8). But we may also view election from a subjective standpoint. Viewed subjectively, our election is conditioned upon our perseverance in faith and holiness. 

In other words, we know that we’re the elect of God and that our names have been written down in heaven if we believe in Christ and demonstrate the fruits of a converted life. If we were to view Revelation 3:5 in this sense, then it would be similar to a promise made by the Apostle Peter in his Second Epistle, 1:10-11:
 2 Peter 1:10 Therefore, brethren, be all the more diligent to make certain about His calling and choosing you; for as long as you practice these things, you will never stumble; 11 for in this way the entrance into the eternal kingdom of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ will be abundantly supplied to you.​ If you do not “add to your faith” the virtues of Christian holiness (cf. 1:5ff), then you will not make certain your election, you will stumble, and the entrance into the eternal kingdom will not be abundantly supplied to you. You will prove by the absence of persevering faith that you never were predestined in the first place. 

In the same way, if a professing Christian fails to overcome, he will not attain to eternal life (Rev 3:5). Viewed objectively, it means that one’s name was never in fact written in the book of life. Viewed subjectively, it means that one’s name will be blotted out of the book of life. This view does justice to those passages that seem to condition inclusion in the book of life upon one’s profession of faith (Luke 10:20; Phil 4:3), those passages that seem to allow for the possibility of erasure (Rev 3:5; cf. Exod 32:32; Psa 69:28), and those passages that clearly link the book of life with predestination (Rev 13:8; 17:8; cf. Acts 13:48). 

Your servant,


----------



## Claudiu (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you Dr. Gonzales, I found your response very helpful.


----------

